
Google Gears - MEHOM
http://code.google.com/apis/gears/
======
tx
Poor Microsoft. They had almost 10 years of near complete browser dominance.
They could have built anything they wanted into IE. And they didn't. They kept
it's JavaScript crippled and they kept CSS broken.

Very stupid, if you ask me. They could have turned IE into very powerful
development platform, capable of doing amazing things and used it as their
leverage to dominate Internet just like they did with desktops, leveraging
their OS. They could have built it for Linux/Mac/Windows, natively (without
always missing plugins) supporting UI languages like XUL/Xaml. And they
didn't.

That is simply beyond my understanding... Hey, I am not talking about early
90s, when Gates supposedly said "Internet is not important to us". I am
talking late 90s - early 2000s, when Microsoft already _knew_ Internet was
big.

~~~
MEHOM
The typical approach of Microsoft is misdirection. If they say they are not
interested in it, do not believe them. They are in it!

------
MEHOM
Just started reading about Google gears. It is an open source browser
extension that lets developers create web applications that can run offline.

Source Link: <http://code.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=11628>
[http://code.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=69197&topic;=11629](http://code.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=69197&topic=11629)

------
bkrausz
I hope to see this idea take off, it's a great addition to current Web 2.0
technologies, but I highly doubt this will see the adoption rate necessary to
make implementing it useful. It's the issue of "it needs to be implemented for
people to adopt it, and people need to adopt it for it to be worth
implementing" conundrum.

